# releases.to - Zahlen für DL-Links von Pirate Bay



## Marco001 (22 Mai 2008)

Es treibt sich mal wieder eine neue Abzockseite im Web herum.
Name: Releases.to. Hier ein Link: _[Link entfernt]_
Dreist: Oben Links befindet sich ein Suchfenster, egal was man eingibt er findet alles. Beispiele:

20.05.2008 07:05  	Dialerschutz!!!  	1.54 GB  	1.74 MB/s
21.05.2008 12:05 	Dialerschutz [cracked] 	1.71 GB 	1.19 MB/s
21.05.2008 09:05 	[new] Dialerschutz 	1.41 GB 	830 KB/s
18.05.2008 09:05 	Dialerschutz [new] 	1.73 GB 	223 KB/s
19.05.2008 03:05 	full Dialerschutz 	1.54 GB 	838 KB/s
20.05.2008 01:05 	full Dialerschutz [new] 	1.56 GB 	437 KB/s
20.05.2008 05:05 	Dialerschutz 	1.41 GB 	1.00 MB/s
17.05.2008 05:05 	Dialerschutz 	1.75 GB 	330 KB/s
18.05.2008 05:05 	Dialerschutz 	1.68 GB 	971 KB/s
20.05.2008 11:05 	full Dialerschutz [new] 	1.66 GB 	1.82 MB/s
18.05.2008 04:05 	full Dialerschutz [cracked] 	1.44 GB 	1.09 MB/s


Simpel gemacht: Das eingegebene mit "Cracked", "Full" oder ähnliches Ergänzt, eine Angebliche Dateigröße und ein Releasedatum drangehängt.
Will man (nach Bezahlung) Was laden, bekommt man allerdings nichts anderes als eine Bittorrent-Datei von "thepiratebay.org" zum Download.
Hier ein Bild:

_Link durch Anhang ersetzt._

Kommen wir zu den Kosten:
Es gibt einen Probeaccount für ca.3 Tage für 4,95€
Will man einen "richtigen" Account haben, muss man 29,95€ pro Monat latzen, dafür dass man Torrent-Dateien bekommt, wo es sonstwo für lau gibt.
Allem in Allem lediglich eine reine Verarsche, womit Kohle gemacht wird mit anderer Arbeit. Es gibt auch viele Andere Dienste die ihr Geld NICHT wert sind.


----------



## m4st3r (22 Mai 2008)

*Achtung Abzockwarnung: Releases.to*

Achtung bitte habt vorsicht vor dem Anbieter:

*Auf verschiedenen Webseiten entdeckt man momentan Werbung zu einem ziemlich dubiosen Download-Anbieter namens "Releases.to".
Auf der Seite wird mit aktuellen Filmen, Spielen und Songs geworben. Doch man sollte davor warnen dass, das Angebot komplett "Illegal" ist*

Weitere Recherchen, wer dahinter steckt und was diese machen:

gametask.de/nachrichten.php?id=52


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: releases.to - Zahlen für DL-Links von Pirate Bay*

Wer sich auf der Suche nach illegaler Software Schädlinge einfängt verdient unser Mitleid nicht...


----------



## HUmax (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung Abzockwarnung: Releases.to*



m4st3r schrieb:


> Achtung bitte habt vorsicht vor dem Anbieter:
> 
> *Auf verschiedenen Webseiten entdeckt man momentan Werbung zu einem ziemlich dubiosen Download-Anbieter namens "Releases.to".
> Auf der Seite wird mit aktuellen Filmen, Spielen und Songs geworben. Doch man sollte davor warnen dass, das Angebot komplett "Illegal" ist*
> ...


Kurios wenn gerade auf Gametask.de eine Warnung vor Abzocker zu finden ist.

Ich kann nur vor Gametask.de warnen und man soll sich dort auch nicht anmelden, nur um für Meldungen schreiben Geld zu bekommen. Bei der Anmeldung werden Daten wie die Bankverbindung abgefragt und bei solchen "Betreibern" ist es gefährlich denen sowas anzuvertrauen. Solche Datensätze mit Bankverbindung sind übrigens sehr lukrativ wenn man sie verkauft.

Warum? Ich sag' nur Freemoviez.de und Junkload.de und was da die letzten Wochen abgegangen ist.

Auch wenn bei Gametask.de das Impressum jetzt anders ist, als noch vor wenigen Tagen (da stand da noch: SInteractive Ltd., Minervastr.78, 46419 Isselburg-Anholt), ist die Domain-Whois immer noch die gleiche wie auch bei Freemoviez.de.


----------

